# Check Engine Light ON: Code "EA" Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold, CYl #4-6



## GOKOOLJAPAN (Mar 10, 2003)

*Check Engine Light ON: Code "EA" Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold, CYl #4-6*

when i use the peake tool to check my check check engine light, I get the code "EA" which is the Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold, Cyl #4-6. I get this code 2 times a month or so. What exactly do I have to do to fix this?

TIA


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

it sounds like you need a cat. How many miles? Warranty?
Mike


----------



## GOKOOLJAPAN (Mar 10, 2003)

mottati said:


> it sounds like you need a cat. How many miles? Warranty?
> Mike


NO warranty, 139,xxx miles. Don't know if cats are Original or have been replaced.

Couple of questions:
1. How many cats does the 1997 528i auto have?
2. How many O2 sensors does the 97 528i have? How much should I expect to pay for the part (i can do labor myself)?

Thanks for the reply mottati!

Thanks in advance for further knowledge!


----------



## GOKOOLJAPAN (Mar 10, 2003)

ANYBODY have any answers for the above reply?

thanks!


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

i think you have 2 cats, with 3 cylinders feeding each. I also think you have 2 o2 sensors. This is my guess, and i could check my 98 528 tonight..... 
mike
98 528
00 M5


----------

